# Block Island Race Week



## Nautical Wheeler (May 14, 2012)

It looks like the organizers of Block Island Race Week are making special plans for their 25th anniversary this year. Should be fun.

boatinglocal.com/news/2013-block-island-race-week-plans-silver-anniversary.html


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I avoid the place that weekend, but I was told that attendance has been dropping. Although, I'm pretty sure it conflicted with Newport-Bermuda this past year. This may be a way to re-ignite interest.

edit: I'm not sure the race fleet has declined, just the spectator and partiers.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

BIRW is hosted by different entities in odd and even years. In even (Bermuda Race) years, attendance at BI tends to drop. Odd years (like 2013) more people will likely be interested, though the Newport-Bermuda Race newsletter I just got suggested that people do the Annapolis-Newport, Marion-Bermuda or Marblehead-Halifax races for practice this summer. Any of those might make getting to BI difficult.


----------

